# So with a mac, you cant get any viruses?



## ShadowFold (Jan 20, 2008)

Like if I went to 100+ sites that are malware certafied I would be ok?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jan 20, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Like if I went to 100+ sites that are malware certafied I would be ok?



Thanks for starting this thread Shadow! This shall be most enjoyable to watch unfold!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 20, 2008)

Im just wondering cause I might get a mac laptop for collage


----------



## Darknova (Jan 20, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Im just wondering cause I might get a mac laptop for collage



LOL no. You'd just be less likely to get one as there are much less viruses designed to target macs than PCs.

But remember, macs AREN'T immune to viruses.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 20, 2008)

Darknova said:


> LOL no. You'd just be less likely to get one as there are much less viruses designed to target macs than PCs.
> 
> But remember, macs AREN'T immune to viruses.



 I thought that thats why people liked them the most they were immune to viruses.. do they not catch them as much or somthing?


----------



## Darknova (Jan 20, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I thought that thats why people liked them the most they were immune to viruses.. do they not catch them as much or somthing?



Yet another lie from the gay sheep (I do not mean all mac users, just the ones that keep bringing up the same old tired, irrelevant arguements like "it just works").

Macs are not immune. Remember that a mac uses an entirely different OS so the viruses have to be written specifically to target a mac. So when mac was a smaller part of the market no one really targetted them because there was hardly ever any important stuff kept on macs. So originally yes, but only because there were no viruses written for macs, not because it was more secure.

So just remember that. OSX isn't more secure...it's just got less threats against it than Windows does


----------



## francis511 (Jan 20, 2008)

I read that there didn`t used to be any (likewise linux) , but in the last few years  quite a few have emerged. I think it was like 30 or so for mac , 5 or 6 for linux... unless it was the other way round.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Jan 20, 2008)

it actualyl depends what your doing in collage with it.

film editing -mac

photo editing-eh either will work macs are a little quicker

gaming-pc (unless you get a macbook pro) than you can do some medicore gaming

porn sites and malware sites- probably mac cause its less targeted with those viruses/malware/spyware. but you can still get it it just lowers the risk


----------



## a111087 (Jan 20, 2008)

if you got 64-bit XP you will notice that it is much safer too


----------



## erocker (Jan 20, 2008)

There is nothing superior about Macs in any way whatsoever.  Hardware wise they are quite inferior.  Yes there are plenty of viruses out there that can harm Macs.  Good!


----------



## mrw1986 (Jan 20, 2008)

Also, there was just a report out somewhere that Mac had X amount more vulnerabilities than Vista did...and Macs suck, plain and simple. Spend a ridiculous amount of money for extremely dated hardware. No thanks. Oh and did I mention software compatibility?

http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=758
http://www.macworld.com/article/57616/2007/04/daizovi.html

Have fun reading that Mac fanboys!


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 20, 2008)

I didn't want to get involved in this thread because this forum is getting known for flame wars but...I have virus software for my mac. I've been to countless "shady" sites and I've never gotten a virus. Just my experience.


----------



## FatForester (Jan 20, 2008)

An OS is only as secure as you are. If you're careless, it doesn't matter what operating system you're on, chances are something will happen. I have AVG on both my Vista and XP systems and have never had any problems.


----------



## erocker (Jan 20, 2008)

There's nothing to flame just facts:
Macs:
Looks awesome (asthetically pleasing)
Runs certain software designed for OSX a lot better than it's PC counterparts
Uses dated hardware
Made for people too smart to get a Dell, and too ignorant to build thier own
User friendly
Expensive
Now, with free Viruses!!!

This is just a short list.  I'll have to admit, I just picked up a Macbook Pro with a burnt LCD for $300 bucks  Apple is currently replacing the LCD for $200.  So that's $500 bucks for a 5 month old Macbook Pro.  Not bad, but paying the $1600 for this thing five months ago is laughable.


----------



## keakar (Jan 20, 2008)

now that macs are "pc friendly" some are using pc software, some macs are even running windows so it depends, even the kind of browser you use may effect how vulnerable you are.

many of the latest viruses are made to attack any system reguardless of the type being used because some of the worst kind of viruses are after the information period, they dont care about hurting microsoft.


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> There is nothing superior about Macs in any way whatsoever.  Hardware wise they are quite inferior.  Yes there are plenty of viruses out there that can harm Macs.  Good!



How about some objective arguments please.

1) Macs are not immune to viruses, just have a much lower chance of being infected.
I am no expert, but the general gist is that they have a much newer kernel, based on unix, that is harder to crack. There must be a reason as to why the U.S. Defense dept., F.B.I, and N.S.A. use them for their internet servers.

As Macs are nowhere as prevalent as Windows based machines, they have been less juicy targets. Between myself and a fair group of others, we have been using macs for years with no anti virus.Probably not clever, but none of us have as yet run foul of a virus.

2) Hardware wise they are inferior? The fastest Intel Xeon chips are currently found in Mac pros. What they don't do is build gaming machines, hence the slower video cards. I won't try and justify the air. That's just a yuppy toy.

Bottom line, I have a Windows machine for gaming and messing around with. I have a mac for work. Different horses for different courses.


----------



## Graogrim (Jan 20, 2008)

I was going to quip something about how one of the eight Mac users out there once thought he saw a virus, but someone made the point a little more seriously already. 

Malware designers evidently think in terms of cost/benefit just like everyone else. Windows has an orders of magnitude greater installed base and so makes a more "profitable" target.

That said, there are apparently some exploits out there. So even if you own a Mac, it pays to undertake commonsense precautions.


----------



## EnglishLion (Jan 20, 2008)

Macs aren't immune, but are far less likely to be attacked.  That said, I've never had a virus on my PC, one of my friends this week thought he had a virus on his PC (it was constantly repeating any key press and beeping), I told him it was a broken keyboard - which it was 

If you practise sensible surfing and don't open those emails we all get, then you'll be fine with any platform - base your choice on other more important factors, like get a mac for the street cred or get a PC for gaming.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 21, 2008)

erocker said:


> There is nothing superior about Macs in any way whatsoever.  Hardware wise they are quite inferior.  Yes there are plenty of viruses out there that can harm Macs.  Good!


The only Mac viruses found so far have been "proof of concept". Nothing has been exploited in the wild yet. (That's not to say it isn't just around the corner. lol)

Hardware wise they use the same components used in PCs. In fact, in the Mac Pro, the hardware is superior to most people's PCs, due to the fact that it uses S771 server hardware. In the Air for example, it uses a cpu that hasn't even been released to the public yet, and that no other computer uses at this time. It's part of a future product line.

No offense erocker, but it's clear you know little to nothing about Macs.

I said it in the other current Mac thread, and I'll say it here again, the anti-mac guys are just as bad as the mac fanboys.


----------



## Rob! (Feb 2, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hardware wise they use the same components used in PCs. In fact, in the Mac Pro, the hardware is superior to most people's PCs, due to the fact that it uses S771 server hardware. In the Air for example, it uses a cpu that hasn't even been released to the public yet, and that no other computer uses at this time. It's part of a future product line.



That's not the first time they got a deal from Intel, either.  When they released the first octo-core Mac Pro, they used Xeon chips that had not been used yet.  And the 2.8GHz C2D Extreme CPU in the 24" iMac was used a few months before it was released to other OEMs.


I've been using Mac exclusively (except for games) for almost two years now, and have never encountered a virus or spyware.  Even on PCs when I do use them, and for the countless years before I switched to Mac, I encountered maybe two viruses and a lot of spyware, but spyware was easily removed.  I run an anti-virus in Windows regardless, but I still don't feel threatened using either OS because I'm smart about browsing.


----------



## Graogrim (Feb 3, 2008)

> but I still don't feel threatened using either OS because I'm smart about browsing.


QFE.


----------



## Water Drop (Feb 3, 2008)

What's a Mac?


----------



## zatblast (Feb 6, 2008)

Guide to Virus proofing any electronic device:
step 1: Make sure machine boots up, and is plugged into everything it should be (battery/power/ethernet/ect)
step 2: unplug the battery and power cords
step 3: enjoy your virus proofed machine
step 4: go crazy
step 5: plug back in at your OWN risk
step 6: request "How to remove ****"
step 7: reformat
step 8: repeat step 2


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 6, 2008)

zatblast said:


> Guide to Virus proofing any electronic device:
> step 1: Make sure machine boots up, and is plugged into everything it should be (battery/power/ethernet/ect)
> step 2: unplug the battery and power cords
> step 3: enjoy your virus proofed machine
> ...



nice,I like that guide.  Its a fool proof method!!


----------



## erocker (Feb 6, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Im just wondering cause I might get a mac laptop for collage



Perhaps you should learn to spell *COLLEGE* first, before you go.



King Wookie said:


> How about some objective arguments please.



Perhaps you should read the whole thread?!


----------



## zatblast (Feb 6, 2008)

enable spellchecking in firefox and use that ((not perfect but....still better than nothing ((if only i would acctually use it))))


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 6, 2008)

zatblast said:


> enable spellchecking in firefox and use that ((not perfect but....still better than nothing ((if only i would acctually use it))))



Safari comes with a spellcheck on Mac, lol won't stop or help you from getting a virus though!


----------



## zatblast (Feb 6, 2008)

well it might, it might change your spelling from pr0n to porn for you.... o wait that would help you get one

*shakes fist at macs*

((seriously...nothing against them... but gotta have fun somewhere rather than study atm...))


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 6, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Yet another lie from the gay sheep (I do not mean all mac users, just the ones that keep bringing up the same old tired, irrelevant arguements like "it just works").
> 
> Macs are not immune. Remember that a mac uses an entirely different OS so the viruses have to be written specifically to target a mac. So when mac was a smaller part of the market no one really targetted them because there was hardly ever any important stuff kept on macs. So originally yes, but only because there were no viruses written for macs, not because it was more secure.
> 
> So just remember that. OSX isn't more secure...it's just got less threats against it than Windows does


And for instance if Macs ruled the comptuer world like Windows does now, the shoe would be on the other foot. Same goes for Linux as well.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 6, 2008)

Water Drop said:


> What's a Mac?



Lol. Water Drop. :shadedshu


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 6, 2008)

I have to laugh at the termnology people use when talking about Mac.

Mac is a OS just like Windows.

Would you say, could you get a virus with a Windows?

No...

The correct term is, could I get a virus using Mac?

An Apple is a computer with Mac installed, or Windows with the current Mac OS.

Mac is an operating system hehe...


----------



## bretts31344 (Feb 6, 2008)

Haha, my friends were talking today about this topic. One had just bought a Apple notebook (whatever they are called, as you can tell IDC) last week. The conversation:
Friend A:
Can this get viruses?
Friend B:
Yea, but there is only like one that exists.
Me:
LOL!

I have to hand it to Apple to deceive people into thinking their products are superior. I can't believe Ipods are so popular, but that is another story.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 6, 2008)

in all honesty, i think this is a waste of space on the tpu server just like the other mac threads.  first and formost we're a tech site so i understand the need to talk about all things tech but... this is getting far to much publicity i feel.  let me point out a few things about the mac.

1. it's not more secure then microsofts latest os-therefore it must get spyware/viruses.
2. it's not dated hardware, it's great hardware and mac rarely uses cheap shit in their builds.
3. it's not for everyone.  i'm a gamer/chatter/browser/tinkerer(if that's a word)-therefore i only use a windows rig cause i can build them.  
4. cost has done a lot to separate the mac from the pc.  a good mac will cost more then an extreme gaming windows rig therfore the target market is not just everybody. 
5. a cheap mac performs better for everyday tasks then a windows rig, dell vs. mac=mac pwnage.
6. virus's and spyware are created with one thing in mind, to fu*k up our days and therefore are ultimately targeted toward the windows user as there are more of us and less of them
7. having said #6 macs are becoming more popular why, well for one thing they are very dependable, they do just work, if you go out and buy a mac it comes with all homebrew mac software that is made and optimized to work with it's os thus making it a much better buy for the money. whoever said they don't just work is full of sh*t.  
8. every windows desktop manufacturer has one thing in mind "cut costs" this directly equates to cut performance, either the substandard equipment will fail or it will not perform as well as it could if good hw was intalled.  
9. macs look better the windows rigs.  this is a small detail but esthetics is a big thing these days. people want functionality with a pleasing look to it.  go mac on this i love their builds.
10. one thing windows is not is innovative.  mac has comeup with industry leading technology and made it work all the while in the shadow of microsoft.  good for them, this always means the company is working for a success and that means having good solid hw/software to go with it. 
11. last but not least is purpose, i touched on this earlier but when you purchase anything it shouldn't be because you read this forum and found out people hate macs because the overpaid technologically inept buy them, they guy who said that has no clue what he's talking about.  if you want a pc that works for u get the pc that will offer the most benifits to you.  I work in a sales environment and our motto is this "features tell, benefits sell" and you should buy based on that motto.  how will this purchase benifit you and the questions you should ask are

1. can i afford it-obvious don't go broke over a computer
2. will it hinder me in anyway-are compatibility issues with the college subsystem and software going to hurt your ability to use
3. will i be able to to everything i need and want to with my buy-this is important because you don't want to make a purchase cause it'll "get me by" you want it to do everything you want and more.  i own a macbook pro for one reason, it does everything i would need a laptop for plus allows me to have the mobility to do my video editing/sound/and mp3 all on one rig anywhere i want and... very important here it plays world of warcraft.  so i got the whole package for my mac.  for everything else there's a desktop.
4. when you are all said and done are you happy... and this my good sir/mam is all that matters.  hope i helped sorry if i'm sounding fanboyish, i like both tbh here.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 6, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i
> 5. a cheap mac performs better for everyday tasks then a windows rig, dell vs. mac=mac pwnage.



Well I can disagree and I know this because just today I had a Mac in front of me that was running "slow"

My bosses daughter had just gotten a mac for christmas.  It was a very cheap one, he said he paid between 900 and a thousand for the laptop.  It has leopard on the laptop, so I went through and made sure that everything was cleaned up and running properly, it was pretty slow going through even simple tasks, email, calander, photos.  So I set up a laptop for her with a duel core, 2 gigs of ram, and it costs only 700 dollars.  The windows laptop runs twice as fast doing similar tasks.  

When it comes down to price the windows PC will blow the Mac price equivilent out of the water

EDIT** BTW the laptop was a gateway, slot load DVDrw 1.3mp web cam, just wanted to point of that it had more features than the mac 2

OHH and after speaking with her tonight they are geting rid of the mac and she wants to stick with the PC, I was happy to see the average computer user that has no preference choosing a PC over a Mac.  She really liked Vista and said it worked great for her.  To me thats a solid answer.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 6, 2008)

Guys come on, it's preference. Each is equally good as the other. Leave it be. It's like comparing Coke and Pepsi.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Guys come on, it's preference. Each is equally good as the other. Leave it be. It's like comparing Coke and Pepsi.



well yah, I was arguing the price/performace ratio, no different that dell to compaq


----------



## Wile E (Feb 6, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Well I can disagree and I know this because just today I had a Mac in front of me that was running "slow"
> 
> My bosses daughter had just gotten a mac for christmas.  It was a very cheap one, he said he paid between 900 and a thousand for the laptop.  It has leopard on the laptop, so I went through and made sure that everything was cleaned up and running properly, it was pretty slow going through even simple tasks, email, calander, photos.  So I set up a laptop for her with a duel core, 2 gigs of ram, and it costs only 700 dollars.  The windows laptop runs twice as fast doing similar tasks.
> 
> ...


While the Mac laptops are pricey, their desktop stuff carries no such premium. Show me one all-in-one computer that has the same features and performance as the iMac (including software abilities), at a lower price.

As for the MacPro, it uses a Skt 771 server board and Xeon cpus. Build a PC with all the same components and features, including software abilities, and the high quality case, and you only spend a few extra dollars on the Mac, if even that.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> While the Mac laptops are pricey, their desktop stuff carries no such premium. Show me one all-in-one computer that has the same features and performance as the iMac (including software abilities), at a lower price.
> 
> As for the MacPro, it uses a Skt 771 server board and Xeon cpus. Build a PC with all the same components and features, including software abilities, and the high quality case, and you only spend a few extra dollars on the Mac, if even that.



Thats definitly true, A guy I work with has a duel 771 socket board with 2 xeons and he paid quite a nice price.  I guess its a personal thing but I just am not fond of computing on a mac, I just cant myself to like the OS, and I know Im not stuck on windows, Ive used many Linux distros and I really like Linux.  I just cannot get myself to like OSX


----------



## Rob! (Feb 6, 2008)

Wile E said:


> As for the MacPro, it uses a Skt 771 server board and Xeon cpus. Build a PC with all the same components and features, including software abilities, and the high quality case, and you only spend a few extra dollars on the Mac, if even that.



Well I believe if you compare the Mac Pro to comparable workstations by the likes of Dell, HP, etc., the Mac Pro is actually cheaper.  They were when the MPs were first released and I think they still are right now.



Ravenas said:


> I have to laugh at the termnology people use when talking about Mac.
> 
> Mac is a OS just like Windows.
> 
> ...



The OS is implied.  It would be like "Can I get a virus using a Dell?", you know what they mean.

And yes, the computer is "A Mac," the OS is OSX.


----------



## Graogrim (Feb 6, 2008)

Y'all are *still* talking about this?

/shakes head and walks away


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 6, 2008)

omfg i hate iMacs, heat.... very little upgrade ability....no oc ability..... ewww


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 6, 2008)

Graogrim said:


> Y'all are *still* talking about this?
> 
> /shakes head and walks away



you must feel cool now


----------



## Rob! (Feb 7, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> omfg i hate iMacs, heat.... very little upgrade ability....no oc ability..... ewww



Then don't buy one.  That's a far cry from their target market, and they're obviously selling very well.  Plus the heat issues aren't that bad on the Intel ones.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2008)

Rob! said:


> Then don't buy one.  That's a far cry from their target market, and they're obviously selling very well.  Plus the heat issues aren't that bad on the Intel ones.


Nope, no heat issues at all. I folded on mine 24/7 for the entire summer in my 90F apartment with no issues whatsoever. The only time F@H wasn't running was when the power went out, or I had to reboot for whatever reason.

I love my iMac. I didn't buy it to tinker, I have my PC for that. I bought it primarily for my fiancee's schooling. It has the footprint of a monitor, is dead reliable, and can run both OS X and Windows. It serves it's purpose perfectly.


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> The only Mac viruses found so far have been "proof of concept". Nothing has been exploited in the wild yet. (That's not to say it isn't just around the corner. lol)



Id like the point out that the very first computer virus was written for a mac lol. Of course the OS's were shitty back then


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 7, 2008)

jeez it's only the imac that i don't like, I'm more of a mac pro person anyways(video editing, music production, graphics..)


----------

